# Macbook Pro stuck at apple logo screen



## ex4zngod (Jul 21, 2010)

I recently upgraded my Macbook Pro hard drive and then my macbook stopped working. When i changed it back it was stuck at the same screen (the apple logo screen). Is there anyway i can fix it? I've been stuck at this screen forever and it's not proceeding to anything.


----------



## sinclair_tm (Mar 11, 2005)

When you turn it on, hold down the shift button and see if it boots into safe mode.


----------



## ex4zngod (Jul 21, 2010)

It stays at the screen


----------



## sinclair_tm (Mar 11, 2005)

What happens when you hold down the option key when you turn it on?


----------



## ex4zngod (Jul 21, 2010)

It lets me pick the hard drive or Mac OS (When i insert it), but each time i install it, it fails


----------



## sinclair_tm (Mar 11, 2005)

SO, it will not even boot from the OS install disk? If that is the case, you have a hardware failure, and will have to take it to Apple for service.


----------



## loudvox (Aug 8, 2010)

If you are still looking for an answer, While I would normally tend to agree with Sinclair, In this particular case I have a lot of experience with this issue. IMHO, you may still have an option: 

I have had great success with DISK WARRIOR when it comes to boot issues. Even when I can't get it to boot from the Install Disk and or the Install halts or fails halfway through. And every system I have fixed this way is still up and running smoothly, in some cases a few years later.
There are a TON of tutorials online regarding it's usage but here is a link to a tut JIC:
http://techbase.msu.edu/article.asp?id=4264

You'll have to google a DL link.

I hope I am not out of line by posting the link and I hope this helps you with your issue!


----------



## sinclair_tm (Mar 11, 2005)

Disk Warrior is great recovery software, but it isn't free, so downloading it is illegal. Also, it states right in your link that if it won't boot from the OS install disk, then the drive is most likely bad, and needs to be replaced.


----------



## loudvox (Aug 8, 2010)

I'm sorry Sinclair, I didn't mean to tread on your territory. I was just trying to offer another point of view. 
I have repaired many systems that other "CERTIFIED MAC PROFESSIONALS" swore up and down were hardware issues and needed to be replaced. I was only offering up my personal experience and again, didn't mean to insult you, your experience or your answer. 
Also, There are several links for TRIAL versions of DISK WARRIOR on the internet and as far as I know, that is NOT illegal!

Just my humble opinion.


----------



## sinclair_tm (Mar 11, 2005)

I didn't feel insulted, and am by no means certified in any means except possibly insane :winkgrin: Mostly making sure you aren't a spam bot as what you said didn't line up with the things you link said, which is typical for spam bots. If a trial of DW will fix this, awesome.

Another thing to look at is RAM. Macs are picky to begin with, and OS X is even more so. Does the Mac still have factory RAM in it?


----------



## ex4zngod (Jul 21, 2010)

Yes it does, i brought the mac to the apple store and they told me that the hard drive cable is bent during hard drive swap (my friend helped me swap the 160GB for 320GB). And that i have to replace the whole case which will cost me $500...


----------



## sinclair_tm (Mar 11, 2005)

Being I have not taken one of those apart, I can't say if that is really the case or not. There are places online that you can buy parts from. iFixit is one such place that also has detailed instructions. without knowing which Macbook Pro you have, I can't point you to the cable, but after checking a couple random ones, you can buy the cable separate for some models, and yours may be one of them. Just don't let the same friend help you this time.


----------

